# Airport security



## Wendybeal (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi
Has anyone else experienced any problems going through security at Manchester Airport with a pump? I was treated like a criminal I have a minmed 640 & is 1st time I have had to go through security with a pump so armed with Drs letters & info from Medtronic saying I shouldn't go through a body scanner I was told there was no other option & my letters were completely ignored. I was also told that the body scanners were completely safe & Caused no more harm than a mobile phone. 
Luckily i didn't have any issues with my pump despite being on a long haul flight to Australia. I may add I had no issues passing through security at either Abu Dhabi Singapore or Brisbane!! Would be grateful of any advice as how to deal with this situation. Wendy


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 20, 2017)

If I recall correctly Manchester Airport security has been mentioned a few times on this forum.... Not in a good way... Wondering if DUK has some way of approaching the management to try & change their policies and procedures.


----------



## Wendybeal (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Martin was wondering about e mailing duk have send one to airport saying that they should update their training for staff!!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Wendy
I have had the problem in a variety of airports, and it just seems to depend on who you get checking you.  I walk through metal detector with letter ready if necessary.  Sometimes it pings sometimes not.  I always take off any jewellery and watch beforehand and make sure I have no other metal on me in order to reduce the likelihood of a red light. If asked to do so I always refuse,to go through the body scanner, and ask for a pat down.  I am not chancing the pump giong wrong when it is not necessary.

They happily tell me it won't hurt my pump,  but I tend to think that the manufacturers know a bit more about it that someone at security.  The reaction varies: a simple pat down, being treated like a criminal and taken away to their room, simply being told to show them my pump touch it and then they swab my hands. 

The best was Exeter.  A very pleasant man advised me not to even go through the metal scanner, and only to get the pump out if it was convenient, explaining that I should not be inconvenienced because of a medical condition.

The worst was Bristol.  A security person shouting over that I was refusing to go through the scanner.  I explained that I was not refusing but not able to. I was told that unless I complied it would be difficult for me and they would delay me.  I always allow time for loonies, and assured him that I was not in a rush!


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 21, 2017)

I had a similar problem at Heathrow T5 a couple of years ago, but I insisted that I had a pat down. In the end I was taken off to a private room by the duty supervisor and body searched. Fortunately he didn't get the rubber gloves out, but it was badly done and they insisted that I couldn't collect my other stuff from the scanner before the search was completed. I was with my partner on that occasion and he was able to look after it until I got back from the search.

I have been through dozens of airports over the years from Los Angeles to the jungle of Costa Rica and never had a problem. Always treated with courtesy and understanding, except for this one occasion. Go to the back of the class Heathrow T5.


----------



## Radders (Jul 21, 2017)

I thought the problem was with X-rays not body scanners? I've gone through the body scanners more than once wearing my pump!


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2017)

Radders said:


> I thought the problem was with X-rays not body scanners? I've gone through the body scanners more than once wearing my pump!


It depends what you mean by the term 'body scanner' I don't think there's a problem with the initial archway, it's when you trigger that off and get asked to stand in the booth that there was all the controversy about, (which shows your body outline under your clothes) I had to stand in one with my arms up and legs apart after I pinged the archway scanner somewhere, and it scans your whole body slowly. (Then I still had to have a pat down on my left arm which was showing something, but I never did discover what. I didn't have a Libre sensor on at the time, and that doesn't usually ping the archway anyway.)


----------



## stephknits (Jul 21, 2017)

I went through both the normal scanner, which went off and then other longer scanner where you put your arms in the air.  I explained I was wearing an insulin pump and showed it to them.  They were grateful that I showed it to them as they showed me how it lit up on their scanner. They then swobbed it and I went on my way.  The pump carried on working fine.


----------



## Radders (Jul 21, 2017)

On a very recent trip through Gatwick everybody was doing the scan where you hold your hands up and it shows up what's in your pockets. 
I questioned whether this was safe and stated very plainly that if it affected my pump this would be very dangerous for me (my actual words were "without this I'm dead" which was a bit of an exaggeration but it made my point!). They reassured me that it would be fine, that it was different from X-rays, and everyone with pumps goes through them, and I lived to tell the tale.


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 22, 2017)

The advice from Medtronic is very specific: "*Do not send your pump through the x-ray machine (where your hand luggage is scanned). Remove pump from body for any airport body scanners." *The older metal detector arches are OK, but you and the pump must not go through the full body scanners. Do not accept the reassurances from the security operatives - their job is to get passengers through security as quickly as possible. Be firm, but polite, and ask to speak to the supervisor if necessary. You will have to accept a pat-down body search and usually a swab of your hands and the pump.


----------



## Radders (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks David. Do you know what technology the body scanner uses? I found it very difficult to argue from a place of ignorance as I had no idea why the scanner was bad for the pump?


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 22, 2017)

I believe that some use backscatter x-rays and some use other electromagnetic radiation in the sub-millimeter band. Here's a quote from Medtronic's PR man that I found on an American website (hence the reference to the TSA):
"I’m the PR Director here at Medtronic. I know travelling can be a total hassle and it only gets worse when you have diabetes. And flying once a week makes you a serious road warrior!

The thing with airport security is this. It’s fine to go through the old, typical metal detectors with your pump and CGM. But, when TSA introduced the new body scanners back in November of 2010, we conducted testing on them and found that they may contain x-ray, which could cause insulin pumps and CGM devices to malfunction (that’s why we’ve long advised our customers not to put their pumps on the belt to go through the x-ray machine).

So, if all your airport has is the new body scanners, you can disconnect and remove your pump (if you’re using Quick-Set or Mio you don’t have to take out your infusion set, just disconnect like you would if you were taking a shower) and/or remove your monitor, sensor and transmitter to go through the scanner. Or you can opt for the pat-down.

You’re right that you can’t reinsert a sensor or an infusion set, and need to put in a new sensor and infusion set if you choose to remove them. I understand there’s a cost to you to do this. We do what we can to ensure the safe travel of people who use our devices, but the TSA is ultimately responsible for airport security and scanning.

I know this is not an ideal situation and I’m sorry that it’s one more thing to deal with when you’re flying. But, given how much you – and all of our customers – depend on our products day-in and day-out, we think it’s incredibly important to protect these devices, which is why we’ve provided this guidance.

I know a lot of our customers choose the pat-down, but some also choose to take the devices off – everyone has their own preference. If you do choose to remove the devices and go through the body scanner, I’m not aware of any TSA regulation that would prevent you from putting your devices back on in the same area where everyone puts their shoes back on. But, of course, TSA would be the folks to ask about that."

The security personnel at airports are generally well-used to passengers with medical devices. I used to often travel with an old friend who had a pacemaker, who couldn't even go through one of the metal detector arches, let alone the new body scanners, and he always had a pat-down search and no hassle. Politeness and a smile always worked for him.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2017)

You might want to try going through with a few syringes etc in your pockets. I have been up inside "Big Ben". Security was brilliant & am sure they new the serial no of my Medtronic pump. Talk about metal detectors


----------



## stephknits (Jul 22, 2017)

I can't take my pump off as it is an omnipod, but my PDM went through bag machine fine and as I said I went through both scanners fine.  I understand that this is a lesser risk for me as I can change my pod, should it malfunction. My pdm is £450 for a new one, I think. Have not heard of anyone having a problem with any of the scanners.  
I am not that worried anyway, as I take back up kit should pump fail, so am not about to drop dead.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2017)

stephknits said:


> I can't take my pump off as it is an omnipod, but my PDM went through bag machine fine and as I said I went through both scanners fine.  I understand that this is a lesser risk for me as I can change my pod, should it malfunction. My pdm is £450 for a new one, I think. Have not heard of anyone having a problem with any of the scanners.
> I am not that worried anyway, as I take back up kit should pump fail, so am not about to drop dead.


I have never gad a problem either Steph. .


----------

